
A deeper theory of testing - jmount
http://www.win-vector.com/blog/2015/09/a-deeper-theory-of-testing/
======
stevebmark
There's a strange correlation between having an academic background and having
poor communication skills to non-academics, for example writing a blog post
like a white paper. This needs some major editing to make it approachable.

~~~
JesperRavn
There is also a correlation between having an academic background, and having
specialized knowledge that is inherently hard to communicate with non-
academics. Just because the format was a blog post, doesn't mean that the
author was aiming at a general audience. Even if it was possible and
desirable, the author might not have had time to flesh out all the concepts
that are taken for granted in their field.

I liked the general ideas in the blog. People think about these things
informally all the time, but it's nice to see the ideas laid out
systematically.

Maybe you can wait for someone to write a blog expanding on these ideas for a
more general audience, or write one yourself.

------
ot
I highly recommend watching his talk
([https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=X_Rn3EOEjGE](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=X_Rn3EOEjGE)),
IMHO it was one of the best talks at the SF Data Science Summit earlier this
year (if you care about the "why" more than the "how" :) )

------
mallamanis
[http://googleresearch.blogspot.co.uk/2015/08/the-reusable-
ho...](http://googleresearch.blogspot.co.uk/2015/08/the-reusable-holdout-
preserving.html) this seems relevant to the article.

~~~
jmount
Moritz Hardt's work is really awesome. Hardt is co-author two of the newer
approaches to re-using test data, which I think is going to be a very big
thing in machine-learning/data-science.

